# C31 vs HR24



## unislick (May 16, 2006)

Installation scheduled for Friday. Install HR34, HR24, and 2 C31's. 

Looking for recommendations on which TVs to place each piece of equipment. Plan to put HR34 in main living room where most TV is watched. Plan to put HR24 in main bedroom (second most used TV). Any pros/cons putting an HR24 in the bedroom vs a C31? Trying to consider response time, receiver noise, capabilities, etc.....other locations are in basement (infrequent viewing).

Thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

unislick said:


> Installation scheduled for Friday. Install HR34, HR24, and 2 C31's.
> 
> Looking for recommendations on which TVs to place each piece of equipment. Plan to put HR34 in main living room where most TV is watched. Plan to put HR24 in main bedroom (second most used TV). Any pros/cons putting an HR24 in the bedroom vs a C31? Trying to consider response time, receiver noise, etc.....other locations are in basement (infrequent viewing).
> 
> ...


I think the C31 is a disappointment. It robs a tuner from the HR34, has no disk space of its own, can only see the HR34 and its playlist, and will not see the the other HR DVRs. I know the C31 will do so called "trick play" but you can duplicate that on any of the other DVRs by pressing the record button on the remote.


----------



## unislick (May 16, 2006)

I have been told the C31 can access recordings from both the HR34 and the HR24? The whole reason why I am getting another DVR.

Has anyone had success accessing multiple DVR recordings from the C31?

Side note...pressing record doesn't enable you to rewind live TV.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

macfan601 said:


> I think the C31 is a disappointment. It robs a tuner from the HR34, has no disk space of its own, can only see the HR34 and its playlist, and will not see the the other HR DVRs. I know the C31 will do so called "trick play" but you can duplicate that on any of the other DVRs by pressing the record button on the remote.


You are wrong in one aspect: My C31 sees and plays recordings from my HR24 too.
I have yet to find I don't have a tuner available to use my C31.
Yes it does use a tuner from the HR34, but that means I don't have to do anything ahead of time to "simply pause" live TV, so for me the C31 is merely a remote extension of my HR34.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

unislick said:


> I have been told the C31 can access recordings from both the HR34 and the HR24? The whole reason why I am getting another DVR.
> 
> Has anyone had success accessing multiple DVR recordings from the C31?
> 
> Side note...pressing record doesn't enable you to rewind live TV.


I have read differently. I am not sure what exactly the purpose of the C31 is for the consumer other than to rob a tuner from a HR34 and use its disk space. I know the purpose for Directv. It is cheaper to manufacture because it lacks tuners and a hard drive. Getting another DVR seems a lot better deal to me. It is beyond me why anybody would want to give up a tuner and disk space. I am looking into adding a RAID box to my HR34 and putting a couple of 3 or 4 TB drives in it to get even more disk space and a backup.

Think about what you just said on rewinding live TV. If I have it recorded I can do anything I want with it. Your comment is assuming I didn't start the recording before the program began. How do you think the Dish Hopper is doing its tricks on network TV? It can do that because it is always recording network stations in the background.

BTW, the C31 isn't officially out yet, although there is someone selling them on eBay. Directv is "supposed" to release it sometime this week. So nobody can really answer your question as to whether a C31 will see DVRs other than a HR34. And LOL, my advise on any info from a Directv CSR based on experience is to "trust but verify".


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

macfan601 said:


> I have read differently. I am not sure what [*I'm talking about as I don't have one*]
> BTW, the C31 isn't officially out yet, So nobody can really answer your question as to whether a C31 will see DVRs other than a HR34. And LOL, my advise on any info from a Directv CSR based on experience is to "trust but verify".


May I say how mine does work?
Yes I do have one and have had it for a while.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"macfan601" said:


> So nobody can really answer your question as to whether a C31 will see DVRs other than a HR34. And LOL, my advise on any info from a Directv CSR based on experience is to "trust but verify".


I certainly trust what VOS says. He has experience with them. Now, a CSR may certainly give bad info, but it can't be said that no one can answer the question on interaction with other DVRs.


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

I agree with everyone else ! HR34 is great but when Dave wants to charge you the full amount as a second tuner and C31 is not a second tuner ! You can get devices that allow you to view the DVR else wer in your home ! for free ! your better off getting a real Tuner or just another DVR to your system


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

veryoldschool said:


> You are wrong in one aspect: My C31 sees and plays recordings from my HR24 too.
> I have yet to find I don't have a tuner available to use my C31.
> Yes it does use a tuner from the HR34, but that means I don't have to do anything ahead of time to "simply pause" live TV, so for me the C31 is merely a remote extension of my HR34.


I think we are talking apples and oranges here. The C31 is only seeing the HR24 through being connected to the HR34. If you take the HR34 out of your system the C31 will not see the HR24 on its own.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

macfan601 said:


> I think we are talking apples and oranges here. The C31 is only seeing the HR24 through being connected to the HR34. If you take the HR34 out of your system the C31 will not see the HR24 on its own.


The C31 is a RVU client to the HR34.
The C31 is useless on its own.
It can see recordings from other DVRs, which you said it couldn't.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

dpeters11 said:


> I certainly trust what VOS says. He has experience with them. Now, a CSR may certainly give bad info, but it can't be said that no one can answer the question on interaction with other DVRs.


You may want to ask "VOS" how he has had one for some time as the C31 has not been officially released. I just verified that with Directv today. They are hoping to release it on Wednesday, but are giving no guarantees on that.


----------



## unislick (May 16, 2006)

I never brought up CSR's as my source. I have been reading extensively this forum and a very similar forum to learn about Directv as I have been a Dish customer for nearly 10 years and I am leaving to try Directv out for a couple years. I appreciate your opinions, but I prefer to focus on facts. 

C31's have been in select markets for a couple weeks and that came from a Directv supervisor.

Now back to original intention of post...HR24 or C31 in second most viewing area which happens to be a bedroom?


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

veryoldschool said:


> The C31 is a RVU client to the HR34.
> The C31 is useless on its own.
> It can see recordings from other DVRs, which you said it couldn't.


And it can't on its own. It only can through the HR34. When I use a word, I mean for it to say exactly what it does. (From Alice in Wonderland)


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

macfan601 said:


> *You may want to ask "VOS" how he has had one for some time as the C31 has not been officially released*. I just verified that with Directv today. They are hoping to release it on Wednesday, but are giving no guarantees on that.


Someone has to beta test them. Apparently he is one of the testers.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Rickt1962 said:


> I agree with everyone else ! HR34 is great but when Dave wants to charge you the full amount as a second tuner and C31 is not a second tuner ! You can get devices that allow you to view the DVR else wer in your home ! for free ! your better off getting a real Tuner or just another DVR to your system


This has merit, but there are pros & cons with each.
I've changed from twin HR24s and a H25 to a HR24, HR34, & C31.
Tuner count wasn't ever a problem, and the C31 having just a bit more of a complete "Whole Home DVR" function is nice "for me".
Others might not find this to be the case.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

macfan601 said:


> And it can't on its own. It only can through the HR34. When I use a word, I mean for it to say exactly what it does. (From Alice in Wonderland)


The C31 is not a stand alone receiver.
It's a RVU client for the HR34.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"unislick" said:


> I never brought up CSR's as my source. I have been reading extensively this forum and a very similar forum to learn about Directv as I have been a Dish customer for nearly 10 years and I am leaving to try Directv out for a couple years. I appreciate your opinions, but I prefer to focus on facts.
> 
> C31's have been in select markets for a couple weeks and that came from a Directv supervisor.
> 
> Now back to original intention of post...HR24 or C31 in second most viewing area which happens to be a bedroom?


If there is a possibility that the HR34 will be recording 5 things and someone wants to watch live TV at the same time and not what is recording, it may be best to put the HR24 there. Otherwise, I'd go for the silent C31 myself.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

veryoldschool said:


> The C31 is not a stand alone receiver.
> It's a RVU client for the HR34.


Bingo, Now we are on the same page.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

macfan601 said:


> Bingo, Now we are on the same page.


Except that some of us are okay with that, where you seem to have a bug up your butt about it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

macfan601 said:


> Bingo, Now we are on the same page.


You quoted this from me earlier:


> Yes it does use a tuner from the HR34


Why were we "not on the same page"?


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

ndole said:


> Except that some of us are okay with that, where you seem to have a bug up your butt about it.


Correct I do. I am a power user. I have two Home Theaters in my condo plus other TVs. (Not to be taken as a brag statement. Simply a statement of fact). I can't get enough tuners and/or disk space. But I am even more bugged by what Directv charges for it and its fee. The unit is cheap to manufacture as it has no tuner or hard drive and it is not using any services of its own. It is simply riding on the HR34 and should be free because of that.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

macfan601 said:


> Correct I do. I am a power user. I have two Home Theaters in my condo plus other TVs. (Not to be taken as a brag statement. Simply a statement of fact). I can't get enough tuners and/or disk space. But I am even more bugged by what Directv charges for it and its fee. The unit is cheap to manufacture as it has no tuner or hard drive and it is not using any services of its own. It is simply riding on the HR34 and should be free because of that.


As I said earlier, there are pros & cons.

In my case:
I was paying for 2 DVRs & a receiver. This gave me four tuners to record and one for live TV.

When I finally move away from my HR24, I'll have my HR34 & C31. This will cost me less and give me one more tuner that can record.

YMMV [aka pros & cons]

Now if you really want to get pissed off:
How about those with the RVU TV that don't need a C31, yet they still pay for the $6/month to connect their own TV.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh right, I forgot about that program where Directv is forcing you to convert to C31s. Yeah, I guess I'd be pretty miffed about that.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

Lets just agree to disagree. I won't post anymore on this particular thread. The OP is correct. I gave an opinion which some of you do not understand because it doesn't fit your particular situation. I think Directv is the best service around but that does not mean I am a die hard supporter of everything they do. I am 62 years old and was taught from birth to question everything. Criticism is the only way things get changed and improved. I am sorry I got into this discussion. OP just do what ever is best for you. Everyone has a different situation and needs.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

macfan601 said:


> The unit is cheap to manufacture as it has no tuner or hard drive and it is not using any services of its own. It is simply riding on the HR34 and should be free because of that.


Just because a company finds a way to save money in one area does not mean they should give things away for free. The cost of other areas (content mainly) are on the rise and they have to find ways to offset those cost otherwise everyones bill will keep going up or they will not be able to stay in business.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

west99999 said:


> Just because a company finds a way to save money in one area does not mean they should give things away for free. The cost of other areas (content mainly) are on the rise and they have to find ways to offset those cost otherwise everyones bill will keep going up or they will not be able to stay in business.


DirecTV is a business for profit.

Now, the stupid $3/month MRV fee "could have been" added value and free.

The C31 "could have been" an accessory, like the AM21, and also added value.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

macfan601 said:


> I have two Home Theaters in my condo


Boy, that term sure has been watered down over the years. Trust me, you do not have two home theaters - nobody does. In my living room I have a 65" properly calibrated display with 7.2 sound, but it's not a home theater - it's a living room.

To answer the OP, I don't think it really matters, but I'd put the C31 in the bedroom due to the form factor.


----------



## unislick (May 16, 2006)

Rickt1962

What other free devices enable one to watch DVR content from elsewhere in your home (more specifically other TVs...mobile devices aren't preferred for me)?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Back to the question about a C31 vs. HR24 in a bedroom. I had a HR24-500 in our bedroom and replaced it with a C31 (yes I was in the test group so I've had one for awhile). I'm a very light sleeper and while the HR24-500 that was there was very quiet I could still hear the fan/hard drive very faintly. While it does use a tuner from the HR34 I haven't yet run into a conflict of not having a free tuner available. The reasons I had for doing the swap was:

- noise reduction
- better control over the ToDo list since one less DVR to manage
- access to OTA channels via the AM21 attached to the HR34
- caller ID provided by phone line attached to the HR34
- electricity savings by removing the HR24 and the UPS it attached to ( I put UPS's on all my DVR's)

I will say that the UI interface is a bit slower on the C31 vs. a HR24 but for me it's livable.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

ndole said:


> Oh right, I forgot about that program where Directv is forcing you to convert to C31s. Yeah, I guess I'd be pretty miffed about that.


Convert, no. I would wager a bet, however, that as soon as the C31 comes out and is verified to be working correctly, the new customer installs will no longer be a HDDVR and three HD receivers. It will be an HR34 and three C31's, which is theoretically the same tuner count, and monthly subscription cost. It will save DirecTv a LOT of money in the future. Smart move on their part.

The problem lies with those customers who require more than two recording tuners. For those customers, the C31's taking a tuner from the HR34, might be a problem where a second HDDVR would be a better choice for them.

As long as DirecTv allows a person to configure their system to meet their needs, all should be ok.

As VOS points out, however, I still disagree with the monthly fee for the C31. If people are willing to pay the $6 for the C31, and another $3 for the cable rental to use it (MRV fee) ($9/mo total for the first one), then more power to them.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

unislick said:


> Rickt1962
> 
> What other free devices enable one to watch DVR content from elsewhere in your home (more specifically other TVs...mobile devices aren't preferred for me)?


Xbox360, SageTV Media extenders are two.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

"Davenlr" said:



> Xbox360, SageTV Media extenders are two.


They're giving those away for free now?


----------



## unislick (May 16, 2006)

Thanks RAD. Excuse my ignorance...a UPS is?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

RAD said:


> They're giving those away for free now?


Free as in no monthly lease fee. I have no problem charging for the C31 hardware. Its the monthly fee to use it I disagree with. Its a mirror fee to mirror a tuner you are already paying for...


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

unislick said:


> Thanks RAD. Excuse my ignorance...a UPS is?


Uninterruptible Power Supply, basically a battery backup to keep things running during short duration power outages.


----------



## unislick (May 16, 2006)

I c...thanks.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Boy, that term sure has been watered down over the years. Trust me, you do not have two home theaters - nobody does. In my living room I have a 65" properly calibrated display with 7.2 sound, but it's not a home theater - it's a living room.
> 
> To answer the OP, I don't think it really matters, but I'd put the C31 in the bedroom due to the form factor.


ahem, 
Excuse me for piping in,
But I have a 9.1 surround system in the living room as well as a 5.1 in my bedroom, thank you very much


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Boy, that term sure has been watered down over the years.


Or are you hanging your hat on the theater feature of having many patrons?


----------



## LoweBoy (Sep 16, 2006)

"Davenlr" said:


> Free as in no monthly lease fee. I have no problem charging for the C31 hardware. Its the monthly fee to use it I disagree with. Its a mirror fee to mirror a tuner you are already paying for...


+1. I agree totally. I would gladly pay more up front for no monthly fee for the C31. I am starting to think the H25 is the way to go now.

Btw I would be pissed if I supplied my own Samsung TV and had to pay the extra $6.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> May I say how mine does work?
> Yes I do have one and have had it for a while.


So the C31 sees whatever the Genie (AKA HMC) sees?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> So the C31 sees whatever the Genie (AKA HMC) sees?


Yep.
It's just a remote extension of the Genie.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

armophob said:


> ahem,
> Excuse me for piping in,
> But I have a 9.1 surround system in the living room as well as a 5.1 in my bedroom, thank you very much


Not to derail the thread, but along with my 7.2 system in the living room, I have two other 5.1 systems with large screen displays (65" and 60"). Still, none of them are home theaters, just a nice living room, game room, and playroom.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Free as in no monthly lease fee. I have no problem charging for the C31 hardware. Its the monthly fee to use it I disagree with. Its a mirror fee to mirror a tuner you are already paying for...


On the other hand, DirecTV doesn't charge you more per month for a 5 tuner DVR than they do for a 2 tuner DVR, so you weren't really paying for that extra tuner already, were you?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> Yep.
> It's just a remote extension of the Genie.


How many can play _Pandora_ at the same time?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Titan25 said:


> On the other hand, DirecTV doesn't charge you more per month for a 5 tuner DVR than they do for a 2 tuner DVR, so you weren't really paying for that extra tuner already, were you?


If they did, then charging for the C31 would make more sense. I actually expected the HR34 to be activated with two tuners, and require an addition fee to enable the other three. The fact Tivo released their 4 tuner DVR at the same time, and cable companies did not charge extra probably played into that decision.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> How many can play _Pandora_ at the same time?


:shrug: Not a feature I use.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Davenlr said:


> Convert, no. I would wager a bet, however, that as soon as the C31 comes out and is verified to be working correctly, the new customer installs will no longer be a HDDVR and three HD receivers. It will be an HR34 and three C31's, which is theoretically the same tuner count, and monthly subscription cost. It will save DirecTv a LOT of money in the future. Smart move on their part.


Smart move from a cost perspective, but not very thought out if that proves to be true as the HR34 does not have enough tuners to allow for a seamless TV watching experience (ie using double play) have Genie operating and the customer trying to record a show all the while supporting 3 C31s.

In that scenario the customer will have C31s without tuners of their own and a major new feature in Genie pulling one (or even multiple) tuners for its use. So what is the customer left with to watch TV if he's also recording a show?

I see a customer getting frustrated by constantly having to to juggle and ration tuners to make it all work.

The HR34 should have had 8 tuners IMO (or change the silly policy of one HR34 per account).


----------



## dielray (Aug 5, 2009)

raott said:


> Smart move from a cost perspective, but not very thought out if that proves to be true as the HR34 does not have enough tuners to do that, allow for a seamless TV watching experience (ie using double play) have Genie operating and the customer trying to record a show.
> 
> In that scenario the customer will have C31s without tuners of their own and a major new feature in Genie pulling one (or even multiple) tuners for its use. So what is the customer left with to watch TV if he's also recording a show?
> 
> ...


People here tend to be power users. You have to realize that currently most new customers get 1 HD/DVR and HD receivers for their other TVs. Currently, it is very rare for me to install HR34s.

If the national offer becomes 1 HR34 and 3 C31s(which we'll have to wait until the 11th to find out how hard Genie will be pushed) the average customer wins. They get 5 tuners that can record, instead of 2 recordable and 3 live only. They get trick-play on each TV. They can watch a recording on each TV at the same time.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

dielray said:


> People here tend to be power users. You have to realize that currently most new customers get 1 HD/DVR and HD receivers for their other TVs. Currently, it is very rare for me to install HR34s.
> 
> If the national offer becomes 1 HR34 and 3 C31s(which we'll have to wait until the 11th to find out how hard Genie will be pushed) the average customer wins. They get 5 tuners that can record, instead of 2 recordable and 3 live only. They get trick-play on each TV. They can watch a recording on each TV at the same time.


A family of 5 with a couple of teenagers and three TVs in the house would hardly be considered "power users". The 5 tuners aren't just for recording, they have to support live TV as well if D* moves to a 3 C31 installation. But I agree that if each TV is being used, the net affect of tuners available for recording /watching live TV would be the same as having an HR2X with 3 receivers (ie 5 total tuners) with the added benefit of being able to pause live TV on the other TVs.

The point I was making is the wildcard is Genie. If that is a major push, there is simply not enough tuners. People will either be unable to use Genie or be aggravated because they constantly have to ration tuners in the house. Especially in the current implementation where Genie seems to take tuners as it pleases to the point it interferes with live TV.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

raott said:


> A family of 5 with a couple of teenagers and three TVs in the house would hardly be considered "power users". The 5 tuners aren't just for recording, they have to support live TV as well if D* moves to a 3 C31 installation. But I agree that if each TV is being used, the net affect of tuners available for recording /watching live TV would be the same as having an HR2X with 3 receivers (ie 5 total tuners) with the added benefit of being able to pause live TV on the other TVs.
> 
> The point I was making is the wildcard is Genie. If that is a major push, there is simply not enough tuners. People will either be unable to use Genie or be aggravated because they constantly have to ration tuners in the house. Especially in the current implementation where Genie seems to take tuners as it pleases to the point it interferes with live TV.


I think anyone can find a "what if" case.
U-Verse has customers, but is limited to 3 or 4 channels.
The HR34 & C31 can share a tuner, which is nice, as the commercial for Whole Home DVR becomes a bit more of a reality, as you're not limited to recordings, but can do it with live TV.
Have you ever run out of tuners on the HR34 with a C31? 
It pops up a screen where you select which recording to interrupt.
If Genie were "in my way", it would get stopped.
If the "couple of teenagers" end up putting more demand on the system, the customer can add/change them to a DVR.
You can't do this with U-Verse.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> I think anyone can find a "what if" case.
> U-Verse has customers, but is limited to 3 or 4 channels.
> The HR34 & C31 can share a tuner, which is nice, as the commercial for Whole Home DVR becomes a bit more of a reality, as you're not limited to recordings, but can do it with live TV.
> Have you ever run out of tuners on the HR34 with a C31?
> ...


If I made a post about Uverse and how great it was (which I don't think it is) Uverse would get blasted about its limitation regarding the number of HD channels that can be used.

I've never run out of tuners on the HR34 with a C31 because it has not been released yet and I've never once (been a customer since 1997 and a member here for many, many years) been offered free equipment to test. I would suspect there are some here that have repeatedly been given free equipment to test.

Genie being in the way was the entire point of my initial post. Directv's initiatives are good ones (Genie and the C31), my point, and I was simply thinking out loud, was whether the HR34 had sufficient tuners so that a customer wasn't left with failed expectations when they run out of tuners. IMO, 8 would be a better number (I'm not the only one who has offered that opinion, I've seen a poster who is an installer and ardent Directv supporter offer the same).


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

raott said:


> Genie being in the way was the entire point of my initial post. Directv's initiatives are good ones (Genie and the C31), my point, and I was simply thinking out loud, was whether the HR34 had sufficient tuners so that a customer wasn't left with failed expectations when they run out of tuners. IMO, 8 would be a better number.


"My point" was more that customers adapt to what they have.
I'd guess if there were 8 tuners, there would still be those that didn't have enough.
A "new install" wouldn't have "failed expectations", would it?
If the customer finds they need more, they can add to their setup.
The current HR34 & 3 HD receiver install is using the 8 tuners from the SWiM, so it does make some sense to only have 5 in the HR34.
Move to the HR34 & C31s and there is a option for another DVR.
If I had a couple of teenagers, "I'll tell you", I wouldn't want their playlist being shared. :lol:


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

macfan601 said:


> Lets just agree to disagree.


Good advice for everyone.

I too have a C31, and overall it is a great little unit. There are certain situations where I prefer having a DVR as opposed to a C31. There are situations where the C31 is the better solution. There is no single solution that is perfect for every customer.

One thing I will say though, in general the information you get on this web site, on these forums, is going to be as current and accurate as any you will get anyplace, including DirecTV.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

raott said:


> Smart move from a cost perspective, but not very thought out if that proves to be true as the HR34 does not have enough tuners to allow for a seamless TV watching experience (ie using double play) have Genie operating and the customer trying to record a show all the while supporting 3 C31s.
> 
> In that scenario the customer will have C31s without tuners of their own and a major new feature in Genie pulling one (or even multiple) tuners for its use. So what is the customer left with to watch TV if he's also recording a show?
> 
> ...


I agree.

An 8 tuner HMC would make more sense if it has to share tuners with the clients. Then you could stream 3-4 live channels while still having tuners left over to record and watch on the main TV. This would also make installs easier, one HMC with clients, taking advantage of the SWiM 8.

Rumor is that there is a new HR44 in the works, but it may only have 3 tuners in it. Could this be a "supplement" to the HR34? 5+3 giving you 8 tuners total, taking advantage of the SWiM 8 and giving you more tuners for the clients?

None of this has been confirmed yet and probably won't be until CES.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Not to get off topic, but I find it funny that David Bott just recently wrote this article on what a home theater is. Maybe he's right and we need to start using a new term.

http://www.avsforum.com/a/home-theater-what-is-it-now-anyway


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Kind of silly at this point in the game. 
It is simply what was coined a while back for a stereo system and a large screen.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

raott said:


> A family of 5 with a couple of teenagers and three TVs in the house would hardly be considered "power users". The 5 tuners aren't just for recording, they have to support live TV as well if D* moves to a 3 C31 installation. But I agree that if each TV is being used, the net affect of tuners available for recording /watching live TV would be the same as having an HR2X with 3 receivers (ie 5 total tuners) with the added benefit of being able to pause live TV on the other TVs.
> 
> The point I was making is the wildcard is Genie. If that is a major push, there is simply not enough tuners. People will either be unable to use Genie or be aggravated because they constantly have to ration tuners in the house. Especially in the current implementation where Genie seems to take tuners as it pleases to the point it interferes with live TV.


I guess I just don't understand this...

Today, the "standard" promotion is 1 dual-tuner DVR and 3 HD receivers, giving the customer 5 total tuners, only 2 of which can record, and only 4 of which can be used for live TV (since this is a 4 outlet setup) which leaves one always available for recording.

If the new standard were to become a HR34 and 3 C31s, the customer still has 5 tuners, only four of which can be used for live TV, leaving one for recording at all times, but with the possibility of using more than 2 recording tuners if live TV isn't required at one or more of the C31s.

Since Genie is ALWAYS subordinate to scheduled recordings (and I assume live TV requests) and only records things you don't explicitly ask for, I don't see how it can interfere with the use of the system. If all the tuners are in use, Genie will do nothing. Is this an issue? The customer would be totally unaware that Genie MIGHT have recorded something if a tuner was available.

Seems to me that the hypothetical "standard install" has more net functionality with the HR34/C31 configuration than with the HR2X/H2X configuration. In addition, I am confident the C31 uses less power when idle than a H2X receiver, so you save energy as well.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

It's funny reading all the backlash about not having live tuners as a negative for a C31 when most of the time posters are constantly saying they never watch commercials or live tv any more. Which is it?


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Titan25 said:


> I guess I just don't understand this...
> 
> Today, the "standard" promotion is 1 dual-tuner DVR and 3 HD receivers, giving the customer 5 total tuners, only 2 of which can record, and only 4 of which can be used for live TV (since this is a 4 outlet setup) which leaves one always available for recording.
> 
> ...


Most of what you posted I agree with and in fact stated in my prior posts. However, Genie has NOT been shown to be subordinate to live TV, in fact, there are a number of threads that indicate the opposite. Whether this is a bug, due to the lack of feedback from Directv, I suppose we will have to wait for that answer.

My point was, the new flagship has 5 tuners. The C31 install each takes a tuner, now you are down to two. I was simply thinking out loud that, with a new feature that takes one or more tuners to maximize its potential, and an install that takes three tuners, the HR34 may have been better served having more than 5 tuners. The standard install today does not have Genie potentially taking tuners.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> It's funny reading all the backlash about not having live tuners as a negative for a C31 when most of the time posters are constantly saying they never watch commercials or live tv any more. Which is it?


I don't see backlash about the lack of tuner in a C31. I think they are a great idea. Personally, I watch live TV often, especially sports and news. I think the average user likely watches more live TV than recorded material. But, it was actually a former mod that once posted that a DVR was a "recorder" putting the word "recorder" in great big huge capital letters, way back when many people were complaining about the lack of DLBs, insinuating that those who watched live TV were actually doing things wrong.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

unislick said:


> Installation scheduled for Friday. Install HR34, HR24, and 2 C31's.


Believe it or not, there are times I've got five HR34 shows recording at once in prime time, and none of them are the baseball playoffs. Based on this, I'd go with an HR2x instead of a C31, if up-front cost is not a consideration. Downside is you'll have to manage multiple Series Managers and TDLs.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

The DirecTV site should have a worksheet that allow to check off rooms from a list and then add how many viewers will be in each room. 

Which when filled out would describe the options available for each room.


----------



## unislick (May 16, 2006)

Although this thread seems to have multiple personalities, it has provided me with much insight (even if I didn't ask for it ).

A sanity check. Recall my equipment (HR34, HR24, C31, C31)

The C31 ONLY steals a tuner when viewing live TV, correct? I will have one C31 that will probably only be used but a dozen times a year (guest bedroom in the basement). Therefore, that leaves 3 tuners to record from and still be watching live tv on the HR34 and a C31. In the event, I want to tape 4 recordings at a time, I can record the 4th or 5th (depending on if live tv is being used) on the HR24 and still see these recordings from all the other TVs (HR34 and the C31s). Do I have this right?

This setup gives me less recording conflicts and the ability to see content across DVRs than my current 3 VIP722s from DISH. The only thing I am concerned with is storage space as I can store up 600 hours of HD (200 hours on each VIP722) and this Directv setup will only give me 300 hours of space. But, DISH and I's marriage got rocky with the big ten network debacle they recently just settled.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

unislick said:


> The C31 ONLY steals a tuner when viewing live TV, correct? I will have one C31 that will probably only be used but a dozen times a year (guest bedroom in the basement). Therefore, that leaves 3 tuners to record from and still be watching live tv on the HR34 and a C31. In the event, I want to tape 4 recordings at a time, I can record the 4th or 5th (depending on if live tv is being used) on the HR24 and still see these recordings from all the other TVs (HR34 and the C31s). *Do I have this right?*


You do. Just requires a little planning, as you say. Otherwise you may sit down at a C31 or HR34 to watch LIVE and only then realize you have a conflict, when it now may be too late to move a recording in progress to the HR24.

Just pointing this out, because here's what I have scheduled for tonight and Wednesday, both nights I'll want to be watching playoff baseball live on TBS. As you can see, if I wanted to sit at the 34 or C31, I'd likely have to cancel the scheduled recordings on 231 each night and hope those episodes will be re-aired.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

unislick said:


> ...This setup gives me less recording conflicts and the ability to see content across DVRs than my current 3 VIP722s from DISH. The only thing I am concerned with is storage space as I can store up 600 hours of HD (200 hours on each VIP722) and this Directv setup will only give me 300 hours of space. But, DISH and I's marriage got rocky with the big ten network debacle they recently just settled.


You could put a 2 or 3TB external on the HR34 to get up to 400 or 600 hours on there if 300 hours total is an issue.


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

unislick said:


> Rickt1962
> 
> What other free devices enable one to watch DVR content from elsewhere in your home (more specifically other TVs...mobile devices aren't preferred for me)?


All u need is a http://www.smarthome.com/7715A/Holland-Electronics-1-Channel-Video-Modulator/p.aspx I have my DVR plugged into this and every TV in my house on Channel 122 get My DVR TV or Movies using the DirecTv RF remote

U can buy a 4 channel modulator and send your DVD player to all TV's and outside video camera's etc etc endless uses for it. And you dont pay a per month fee to view YOUR Content of YOUR DVR

If i was single and living alone , The only way i would go the route of paying the monthly fee is if I purchased a NEW TV From Samsung with the RVU built ! Unit would look nice on the Bedroom wall and No boxes to deal with.

But buying the C31 oops Renting since you have to pay everymonth doesnot make sense. For the same money get another DVR


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Now if they came up with a RF modulator that did HD signals vs SD for $45 I'd be all over that. But all my TV's are HD and a SD only solution like you're isn't something I'd do.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

RAD said:


> Now if they came up with a RF modulator that did HD signals vs SD for $45 I'd be all over that. But all my TV's are HD and a SD only solution like you're isn't something I'd do.


Ive been looking for an ATSC modulator since ATSC came out. Nothing but commercial units for big bucks.


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

RAD said:


> Now if they came up with a RF modulator that did HD signals vs SD for $45 I'd be all over that. But all my TV's are HD and a SD only solution like you're isn't something I'd do.


Just install a HDMI Splitter in the back of your DVR then convert to Cat 5 wire it can go upto a 150' Cheap way they do make a RF Modulator in HDMI but dam its expensive !


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Rickt1962 said:


> Just install a HDMI Splitter in the back of your DVR then convert to Cat 5 wire it can go upto a 150' Cheap way they do make a RF Modulator in HDMI but dam its expensive !


It's a nice idea if you have an easy way to be running a dedicated cat 5 cable to the locations you need. Most home have coax run to things like bedrooms but not a cat 5.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Rickt1962 said:


> All u need is a http://www.smarthome.com/7715A/Holland-Electronics-1-Channel-Video-Modulator/p.aspx I have my DVR plugged into this and every TV in my house on Channel 122 get My DVR TV or Movies using the DirecTv RF remote
> 
> U can buy a 4 channel modulator and send your DVD player to all TV's and outside video camera's etc etc endless uses for it. And you dont pay a per month fee to view YOUR Content of YOUR DVR
> 
> ...


I used a channel plus modulator for many years (still hooked up, actually), but we haven't used it in about 6 months. Got tired of the SD and now that there's MRV, just decided to spend the extra $15 per month in mirror fees to have HD everywhere.


----------



## harperhometheater (Aug 31, 2012)

"RAD" said:


> It's a nice idea if you have an easy way to be running a dedicated cat 5 cable to the locations you need. Most home have coax run to things like bedrooms but not a cat 5.


Just use DECA or MoCA (if no DirecTV Signal is on that line).


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I used a channel plus modulator for many years (still hooked up, actually), but we haven't used it in about 6 months. Got tired of the SD and now that there's MRV, just decided to spend the extra $15 per month in mirror fees to have HD everywhere.


My DirecTV bill is creeping up a bit too high, so I just did the opposite! :lol: For my two guest bedroom 4:3 CRTs, which are rarely used, I went from a box on each one of them, to one H21 in the attic connected to an RF modulator and an RF remote in each bedroom. The way I look at it, it's a $6 month saving that pays for the protection plan.

If there was a full-time occupant in either room, I'd upgrade it to a flat screen and full HD. For the 2-3 times a year someone's actually going to watch those screens, however, 4:3 SD is fine.


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

Steve said:


> My DirecTV bill is creeping up a bit too high, so I just did the opposite! :lol: For my two guest bedroom 4:3 CRTs, which are rarely used, I went from a box on each one of them, to one H21 in the attic connected to an RF modulator and an RF remote in each bedroom. The way I look at it, it's a $6 month saving that pays for the protection plan.
> 
> If there was a full-time occupant in either room, I'd upgrade it to a flat screen and full HD. For the 2-3 times a year someone's actually going to watch those screens, however, 4:3 SD is fine.


Im the same way, SD is fine for all the small TV's around my house. Geeesh some people really get anal ! LOL When i watch a movie i want to be in front of my 65" HD with surround sound ! Thats wer i want the HD to be not my small TV's :nono:


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Steve said:


> You do. Just requires a little planning, as you say. Otherwise you may sit down at a C31 or HR34 to watch LIVE and only then realize you have a conflict, when it now may be too late to move a recording in progress to the HR24.


But, on the few times that this happens, you can just set the HR-24 to record the show that you want to watch live, which will allow you to essentially "steal" one of the HR-24 tuners to watch that live show on whatever TV you want.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> But, on the few times that this happens, you can just set the HR-24 to record the show that you want to watch live, which will allow you to essentially "steal" one of the HR-24 tuners to watch that live show on whatever TV you want.


That could work. :up: Since I've already got the boxes, though, by going WHDVR and use an H (or HR) client, I don't have to deal with it.

For new installations, though, any perceived benefit of that approach should be weighed against the upfront cost difference between a C31 and an H25, e.g., and the inability to pause LIVE TV with an HD-only box.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

Steve said:


> That could work. :up: Since I've already got the boxes, though, by going WHDVR and use an H (or HR) client, I don't have to deal with it.
> 
> For new installations, though, any perceived benefit of that approach should be weighed against the upfront cost difference between a C31 and an H25, e.g., and the inability to pause LIVE TV with an HD-only box.


If that H box is on Whole Home could you not just be recording that program on a HR box and pause live TV that way?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

macfan601 said:


> If that H box is on Whole Home could you not just be recording that program on a HR box and pause live TV that way?


This is a work-a-round, that works, but "what if" someone walks into the room and starts drowning out the TV?

Option 1: You scream at them, but miss the dialog.
Option 2: you hit pause and "politely" tell them to go....lol and then rewind.


----------

